# SHREDNIKS - Hippie Flick



## SHREDNIKS (Jan 30, 2012)

hey,

we're a east-german snowboardcrew with a little selfmade snowpark 
Here is a short clip from our last adventures..



regards

Steffen


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

Not sure if you wanted feedback or anything but I thought the video was cool - obviously not the most technical or amazing tricks but looked like u guys were havin a hell of a good time - more important to me than spinning until ur unconcious 

watched some of ur other vids too - enjoyed the nice mellow vibe 

good stuff


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Enjoyed the vid and loved the homemade park, it looks like so much fun.


----------



## SHREDNIKS (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback..

we would only share our fun times with other snowboarders and show them that we need no gigantic mountains and big funparks to have a good time in the snow


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> Enjoyed the vid and loved the homemade park, it looks like so much fun.


ditto

10char


----------

